# worn bridgeplate



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I have a nice old yamaha i wont worry about getting stolen,alot of mojo in the beast.Plays good considering it's looks like it's been through hell a few times.For a while i was noticing there was some buzzing,though i fixed it but it came back so i just left it alone.The other day i was looking inside carefully to find the buzzing source and noticed there was a very large groove in the bridgeplate where the string ball ends sit.What is a quick and easy way to fix this?I went to frets.com and saw how frank ford does it by gluing another piece of maple or rosewood on top of the existing plate,the problem being i don't know where i can find some deep throat c clamps and I've tried everywhere in this little northern town.My second option would be to buy the "plate mate" from stewmac.It seems overpriced for what it is,basically a brass plate with holes in it and some double sided tape to hold it in place.Is there an alternative i can try or another version of the plate mate that isn't overpriced like the one at stewmac.com?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

ive made my own 'platemate' out of .030 inch brass shim stock a few times- works awesome and is not permanent. but shim stock might be hard for you to find. ive done the same thing with a thin strip of hardwood, if you could find a thin strip of wood, you could either use it as a non permanent fix just like the platemate, or you could do it more permanent, and use a small heavy object as a weight clamp- with the guitar face down, put the weight on the strip and bridgeplate until the glue dries. then redrill the holes.

couple other things to try- pass the string thru a bead, like a glass or wooden or plastic bead- the kind on a necklace or on beadwork- and load the string up through the bridge from inside. itll give a better footing for the string.

or a more permanent fix, mix up some wood glue and some sawdust to create a paste- then using your fingertip, fill the gauge and some of the hole in the bridgeplate. with your finger you can work it in there tight, and get the surface smooth. when it dries you just redrill the hole.

lastly, stew mac sells maple bridgeplate stock real cheap. youve got to get in there and work the old plate off with a putty knife- its slow and tedious work, but its the best solution- then use the weighted method tho reglue the new plate- but if your ordering from stewmac anyway, a clamp for this is real cheap.

another method is to drill the hole out to a larger size- fill with dowel, then redrill your hole, but that involves removing the bridge too-


----------



## Ian John (Aug 11, 2009)

I use small bolts with wing nuts through the six holes on the bridge to clamp, works great...

Regards Ian


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Ian John said:


> I use small bolts with wing nuts through the six holes on the bridge to clamp, works great...
> 
> Regards Ian


good one ian-
funny, i do this too, and keep an assortment of good washers to use as backing- never occured to me while posting. my mind is starting to slip lol.


----------

